# Allatoona Bank Fishing



## Richf7 (Dec 28, 2017)

I moved to Canton his spring and don’t own a boat. I’ve fished Field’s Landing, Cooper’s Branch, Red Top, and several other places on the Allatoona Bank Fishing Map with limited success...a few spots and 1-2 pound largemouths using a variety of plastics, top water, and spinnerbaits... in early summer I used minnows for crappie a few times at Field’s but had no luck (of course an elderly man hauled them in while I was there). I’m not an inexperienced fisherman, but this is a whole new challenge.  From what I’ve read stripers move into shallow water as the weather cools but I haven’t had any luck with Spook type lures.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! I’d love to take my grandsons out, too, but I don’t want them to lose interest if they get skunked.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 28, 2017)

I like Stamp Creek where the creek meets the lake. Park on Hwy 20 and walk back down the old dirt road. It's pretty grown up back there now but may be ok in the Winter. It's a nice quiet spot and I always catch a few fish.


----------



## Jonboater (Dec 28, 2017)

No water in stamp creek right now


----------



## TripleXBullies (Dec 29, 2017)

Not as much. There is water and there are fish. I've fished it in the winter.


----------



## campinrob (Jan 17, 2018)

I use to put attractors at Fields Landing, but I stopped.  They wouldn't let me use my ATV to haul the trees down there.  All the trees have rotted away and the fish haven't held as good in the past.  If I could get the permit like in the past I would start back up putting the trees in.  Spring is good for crappie on Fields Landing bank and under Good Luck


----------



## Richf7 (Apr 24, 2018)

Any other recommendations for crappie bank fishing this time of year?


----------



## tlee22 (Apr 24, 2018)

most of the crappie have moved deep.  They are in 15 to 25 feet deep on structure.


----------



## Richf7 (Apr 24, 2018)

So in other words I need to get a guide or a boat.


----------



## PopPop (Apr 24, 2018)

Richf7 said:


> So in other words I need to get a guide or a boat.



I fish WP a lot from the bank with my Granddaughter, she gets bored in the boat.
I fish only in the spots that are close to the river channel and I use live bait exclusively. I also have equipment capable of making long cast. We catch lots of catfish, hybrids, bass and stripes, occasionally adding nice sized shell crackers. 
If I were to fish Alatoona, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Richf7 (Apr 25, 2018)

PopPop said:


> I fish WP a lot from the bank with my Granddaughter, she gets bored in the boat.
> I fish only in the spots that are close to the river channel and I use live bait exclusively. I also have equipment capable of making long cast. We catch lots of catfish, hybrids, bass and stripes, occasionally adding nice sized shell crackers.
> If I were to fish Alatoona, I'd do the same thing.



Thanks for the info. What is WP?


----------



## PopPop (Apr 25, 2018)

Richf7 said:


> Thanks for the info. What is WP?



West Point Lake.


----------

